
March Madness - SQL Azure - sys.dm_exec_sessions - KarenLopez
http://thomaslarock.com/2012/03/march-madness-sql-azure-sys-dm_exec_sessions/
======
dalke
What's your fondness for posts from thomaslarock.com?

